# 1st try for Canadian bacon using pops brine soon



## brewerdave (Apr 6, 2015)

Hey again everyone,

I stole the thread from woodcutter because it looked so good. I want to use the brine from his original thread, but I have a bunch of Morton's tenderquick that I need to use up.

Heres the brine posted by woodcutter:

Recipe

1 gallon of water

1 cup granulated sugar

3/4 cup of kosher salt

1 cup brown sugar

1 Tbs cure #1

1 Tbs garlic powder

1 Tbs onion powder

1 Tbs molasses (mild flavor)

My question is, what would I need to tweak in order to use TQ instead of cure #1? Can I just substitute TQ for #1?

I appreciate any info that y'all can provide

BD


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 6, 2015)

Cant use tq the same a cure #1.

I use tq for a dry cure.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 6, 2015)

Adam is spot on.


----------



## brewerdave (Apr 7, 2015)

OK,

suggestions on how to modify this as a dry cure? I don't mind admitting I am an idiot and would appreciate any help

BD


----------



## brewerdave (Apr 7, 2015)

But I will make plans to buy some cure #1 for certain


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 7, 2015)

Use .5 oz of tender quick per lb.

I add about 1 tbsp of dark brown sugar couple pounds.

Skip the white sugar, water, cure #1 and salt.

Then add the onion poweder,garlic powder and molasses.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 7, 2015)

:yeahthat: .... and 0.5 ounces can be measured as 1 TBS TQ per pound....


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 7, 2015)

BrewerDave said:


> OK,
> 
> suggestions on how to modify this as a dry cure? I don't mind admitting I am an idiot and would appreciate any help
> 
> BD


Canadian Bacon using TQ as a Dry Cure???

Here's an Easy Step by Step of how to do that:

**New------Canadian Bacon    *

*Bear*


----------



## brewerdave (Apr 8, 2015)

Bears step by step it is and I'll do pops brine when I get some cure #1. Either way, I'll be a canadian bacon makin' fool


----------



## brewerdave (Apr 23, 2015)

Sorry for the late reply but life can get in the way,lol.

I am going to dry some bourbon jerky this saturday and while that is drying, I'm starting batch number 1 of canadian bacon. I'll be using Bears recipe on this batch, then Pops brine on batch 2.

Pictures, of course













150423_001.jpg



__ brewerdave
__ Apr 23, 2015






This is about 3.5 pounds. I plan to split it into 3 pieces

More to come later


----------



## tropics (Apr 23, 2015)

Dave Hate to be the bearer of bad news. That is not the right cut of meat,CB should be made from Pork Loin. Tender Loin is a different piece of meat.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 23, 2015)

BrewerDave said:


> Sorry for the late reply but life can get in the way,lol.
> 
> I am going to dry some bourbon jerky this saturday and while that is drying, I'm starting batch number 1 of canadian bacon. I'll be using Bears recipe on this batch, then Pops brine on batch 2.
> 
> ...


Sounds Great !!

PM me if you have any questions, and give me a Heads up when you post it !!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 23, 2015)

tropics said:


> Dave Hate to be the bearer of bad news. That is not the right cut of meat,CB should be made from Pork Loin. Tender Loin is a different piece of meat.


Tropics (Richie) is right!

I didn't zoom in until he mentioned it, because it looked like a Pork Loin because of the size of the package.

There must be a couple of Tenderloins in there.

I would recommend you smoke them to 145°IT without curing----They can be Awesome!!

Then get a Pork Loin for CB.

You could make CB out of Tenderloin, but they're such small slices.

Bear


----------



## tropics (Apr 23, 2015)

Just have to hope he gets email notifications or comes back online.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 23, 2015)

tropics said:


> Just have to hope he gets email notifications or comes back online.


Yeah, I've seen a number of guys turn Pork Tenderloin into CB, and they loved it, so it wouldn't hurt. Only thing is it makes Great Smoked Pork, and Pork Loin make the best CB.

Good catch----Looking at the small Pic with my eyes looks like about a Half of a Pork Loin. That's why I used to like "Bear View".

Bear


----------



## tropics (Apr 23, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Yeah, I've seen a number of guys turn Pork Tenderloin into CB, and they loved it, so it wouldn't hurt. Only thing is it makes Great Smoked Pork, and Pork Loin make the best CB.
> 
> Good catch----Looking at the small Pic with my eyes looks like about a Half of a Pork Loin. That's why I used to like "Bear View".
> 
> Bear


I would imagine that would be a very tasty CB. Have 5 more days til I pull the BBB out and smoke it Thanks again John


----------



## brewerdave (Apr 23, 2015)

Well damn.

I guess I'll deal with small slices(biscuit slices?) and give this a try as CB and batch 2 will be a correct pork loin. This is why I post before I get too far ahead of myself...and keep the email notifications turned way on.lol

As far as a basic smoked pork tenderloin, would you inject it and brine it before smoking?

Thanks much for the good eyes and tips. I appreciate it

DS


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 23, 2015)

BrewerDave said:


> Well damn.
> 
> I guess I'll deal with small slices(biscuit slices?) and give this a try as CB and batch 2 will be a correct pork loin. This is why I post before I get too far ahead of myself...and keep the email notifications turned way on.lol
> 
> ...


It doesn't need injecting, but marinating it would be a good idea.

I don't have a Step by Step on them, but I'm betting Jeff does.  I'll take a look.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 23, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> It doesn't need injecting, but marinating it would be a good idea.
> 
> I don't have a Step by Step on them, but I'm betting Jeff does.  I'll take a look.
> 
> Bear


Hey Dave,

This one looks mighty Tasty!!

Link to one of Jeff's Masterpieces:

http://www.smoking-meat.com/december-18-2014-cherry-bourbon-smoked-pork-tenderloin

Bear


----------



## brewerdave (Apr 23, 2015)

That is now bookmarked for future use


----------



## brewerdave (May 7, 2015)

So, its been in the brine since 4/25, swirled around every day. I took them out of the brine today and rinsed them very very well.. They are now in the fridge uncovered to develop the pellicle. In the morning I will fire up the smoker on low and get them a little warm. I'll then load up the smoke incense and smoke for a couple of hours. I plan to get the internal temp to about 150 or so.

I'll post pics of course, but if I'm missing something between now and then, let me know. I have email notifications













150507_002.jpg



__ brewerdave
__ May 7, 2015






in the brine













150507_003.jpg



__ brewerdave
__ May 7, 2015






into the fridge


----------



## gary s (May 7, 2015)

Be watching !!

Gary


----------



## brewerdave (May 8, 2015)

OK, heres the wrap up.

I fired up the smoker around 1130 this morning and put the tenderloins in. The smoker temp was around 100 degrees. I wanted to get the tenderloin up from fridge temp, so I held temp for about an hour.

At 1230, I bumped the temp up to apx 115 and lit the smoke incense. I used the everything mix pellets. I like the smoke incense, as it puts out a decent amount of smoke for about 2.5 hours.

Long story short:

1230 - temp 115

130 - temp 130

230 - temp 145

330 - temp 160

430 - temp 190

Internal temp ended up at 152, I did a cold water bath and its now in the fridge till morning. I'll slice one up for a taste test. Damn, egg muffins anyone?

I always appreciate input from the masters on this site. Thanks in advance

DS













150508_003.jpg



__ brewerdave
__ May 8, 2015


----------



## gary s (May 8, 2015)

Be watching

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (May 8, 2015)

Dave,

Back awhile I thought you were gonna do these tenderloins without curing, like Jeff did in that link I gave you. And then get real Pork Loins for CB.

It appears you went & Brine cured them instead. Since you Brine cured, did you use Cure #1??  Because the Link I gave you for TQ was for a Dry Cure.

Now I'm confused. I have no idea what you ended up doing.

Bear


----------



## brewerdave (May 9, 2015)

Hey Bear,

Yeah, I ended up kinda going off the deep end. ha ha ha. I got some cure #1 and brined the tenderloins and smoked them yesterday. This little experiment turned out surprisingly well.

I'll use the brine again for CB I can promise.

I now have 2 real pork loins that are waiting to be waiting to be dry cured and smoked correctly. Should be in a couple of weeks


----------



## Bearcarver (May 9, 2015)

BrewerDave said:


> Hey Bear,
> 
> Yeah, I ended up kinda going off the deep end. ha ha ha. I got some cure #1 and brined the tenderloins and smoked them yesterday. This little experiment turned out surprisingly well.
> 
> ...


OK good!!!---Then you followed the recipe you had in your original post.

I thought maybe you mixed directions, and did something like brine curing with TQ, but using the Dry curing amount of 1/2 ounce per pound of meat, instead of the amount needed to brine cure.

In that case the only thing I'll add is you might want to wait another day to slice that stuff, to allow the flavor to mellow out throughout the pieces. And you might want to freeze it for 3 or 4 hours before slicing with an automatic slicer, or 2 hours before hand slicing.

Bear


----------

